# What do you think about the 25-06 caliber rifle?



## mgmurri

I just bought a 25-06 rifle after doing a little research on ballistics, adequatcy on larger game, and overall versatility for the wife or kids to use on a deer, and i can use on predators. Does anyone shoot this caliber and what loads do you feel are best for predators. I will be hand loading all my own shells, but if someone has advice to offer i will greatly accept it! thanks all
shoot strait and have fun and good luck to all!
mgmurri


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

I shoot a browning a bolt in a 25-06 for my deer hunting and love it. I live in Texas and for the deer I shoot it works just fine.If your shooting larger deer like mules and northern white tails this caliber maybe on the lower side of acceptable but that opens up a hole new thread. I never like to shoot anything with a gun that may be undersized. I have shot a couple of yotes with it and it does do the job no tracking period. I am shooting a 117 grain federal soft piont. I feel it is a little more gun than I want for predators. It might be better with a lighter grain bullet and style maybe a v-max style bullet though I have not shot any size bullet in that style but I here bullet goes in but not out fragments to peices. But like I said I personally dont know.


----------



## jsoulier

The .25-06 is a wonderful caliber. It's by no means too small for hunting any deer, unless you take poor shots and require a .270 or larger. Velocity is excellent and the 120 grain standard load is power packed out to 300 yards. Every deer that I have killed in modern firearm seasons has fallen to this load. I hit a three year old buck in the hindquarters - when I was young and foolish - and it did plenty of damage to keep it down for a killing shot. Without a functional larger caliber, I have hunted elk with confidence with it also. I admit that it is small for that, but I dropped a a spike one year and a 3x2 the next.

For coyotes, it is a VERY powerful caliber. Fine if you don't care about hides. The 55 grain loads are incredibly accurate and quick.

As far as wife and kids go, it should work great. Myself and older sister both shot a .25-06 at young ages.


----------



## Mr Mike

I love my Interarms Mark X 
25-06 I use Remington 120gr PSP for deer no problem, I shoot yotes no problem. I think about reloading again one day and would like to try a lighter bullit, I saw some Rem 100 grs at the store might pick up a box... I don't recomend thi for hogs unless they are small. I busted one at about 80-100yds dropped his front shoulder,,,no blood look 2 days.. I LOVE my 25-06


----------



## bar-d

mgmurri said:


> I just bought a 25-06 rifle after doing a little research on ballistics, adequatcy on larger game, and overall versatility for the wife or kids to use on a deer, and i can use on predators. Does anyone shoot this caliber and what loads do you feel are best for predators. I will be hand loading all my own shells, but if someone has advice to offer i will greatly accept it! thanks all
> shoot strait and have fun and good luck to all!
> mgmurri


 My current varmint load for my 25-06 is an 85grain Nosler Ballistic Tip loaded with IMR 4064 to about 3200 fps.


----------



## mgmurri

Thanks for the advice, I'll try some of every thing till i find the one that the gun likes the best. I appreciate all the advice and if there is anymore out there it will be appreciated just as equally. Thanks- mgmurri


----------



## [email protected]

It's a good choice for an "all around" rifle


----------



## phil

My favorite caliber, try hornady's 75 gr. HP. I reload Speer's 120 gr. spitzer boat tail using 48.5 gr. IMR 4831 powder, Remington lg. rifle primers for deer hunting. For varmints, Hornady's 120 gr. HP.


----------



## Rich Cronk

mgmurri said:


> I just bought a 25-06 rifle after doing a little research on ballistics, adequatcy on larger game, and overall versatility for the wife or kids to use on a deer, and i can use on predators. Does anyone shoot this caliber and what loads do you feel are best for predators. I will be hand loading all my own shells, but if someone has advice to offer i will greatly accept it! thanks all
> shoot strait and have fun and good luck to all!
> mgmurri


-------------------------------------------------
I have used 90 grain Sierra "Game Kings", 100 grain Nosler ballistic tips, and Sierra 100 grain "Game Kings", on coyotes with good results. I tried 85 grain Nosler ballistic tips on a texas hunt one time, but the foot ball sized exits convinced me to stick with bullets of heavier construction. The 100 grainers I mentioned should put you in good shape for both deer and coyotes.


----------



## Cur Dog

I have a Rem. 700 BDL in 25-06 that I bought 35 years ago and killed a lot of deer with it. Also shot quite a few predators with it useing my deer load. I realoaded for it many years and used Sierra Gameking 120 gr. HPBT with 53.1 gr. IMR 4831 and large rifle primers. I have used primers from Win.,CCI, Federal including Magnum primers. I once loaded some 75 gr. Sierras, but stayed with the 120's.In the last 6 or 7 years I have used Winchestr 115 gr BT's. 
If I were going to hunt predators regularly I would use a 100 gr. or smaller.


----------



## dude_clutch

My first centerfire was a beat up Marlin bolt action in 25-06. I have been kicking myself for 15yrs for letting that gun go. White tails are a cinch if you wait for the shot. I could fill a house with the small game I took with that old Marlin.
Time to go look around on Gunbroker.


----------



## Lookin4lunkers

Good light recoiler for the wife and kids for sure


----------



## Old Roy

If I had to own one rifle it would be the 25-06.


----------



## ebbs

Dad had one in a TC Encore setup that he loved. Sold it because it was terrible in any kind of wind and he sucks at doping. Was fun to shoot though, very accurate and minimal recoil.


----------



## poe

I have not tried one but my only thinking is that i can't see it saving any fur. Yes it works good on deer but if its going to wreck all your hides why not shoot something like a .270. Its also a very flat shooting cal and I think its a better big game cal. At least with something like the .243 you can load up some .55 grain bullets and save some hides but I can't see the 25-06 doing that. I may be wronge as I have not used one but thats just my thinking.


----------



## poe

wow i really expected this page to light up after I said something bad about the 25-06


----------



## youngdon

I don't think the 25-06 is all that popular, especially for predator hunters. Some have them because they used them for deer and are comfortable with them. Most hunters don't, when looking to buy a predator gun think about that large of a caliber or that large of a case to fill with powder.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

I have a 25-06 and love it. It will take about anything I hunt.It can be tamed down some but if you are after hides it would not be a great choice. For deer or antelopes it is a great flat shooting long range rifle. If you reload you can do all kinds of things with this round. Myself I prefer a 223 for varmits and just for play as the ammo is keep and can be found in about any sportings goods store. I would rate the 243 as a more suitable round for varmits and deer as you can dial it down with lighter bullets than the 25-06 has available to choose from or up higher with heavier bullets than the 223. I have never owned a 243 but have considered it for years. That said my buck this year was taken with my 223 at 50 yards with a shot placement about 4 inches below the head in the middle of the neck. DDRT never moved. Shot placement with any gun is crucile for a clean kill. Larger calibers are more forgiving than smaller on placement but larger calibers dont excuse poor shot choices or placement.


----------



## youngdon

Well said !!


----------



## knapper

I have a friend who's dad used a 270 for every thing up here and liked it, the 7mm mag used to be popular here but, the bullets were going so fast that they would not open reliably due to the speed so now it is very seldom that you hear of one in use. Shot placement is more improtant that size, if you can not shoot it and place the bullets where you want it you need to switch to one that shoots good for you.


----------



## RoughNeck

My father has a 25-06 and loves it , he had shoulder surgery and went for it cause of the lite recoil. Said it's the best gun he has ever had


----------



## Dusty

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> I shoot a browning a bolt in a 25-06 for my deer hunting and love it. I live in Texas and for the deer I shoot it works just fine.If your shooting larger deer like mules and northern white tails this caliber maybe on the lower side of acceptable but that opens up a hole new thread. I never like to shoot anything with a gun that may be undersized. I have shot a couple of yotes with it and it does do the job no tracking period. I am shooting a 117 grain federal soft piont. I feel it is a little more gun than I want for predators. It might be better with a lighter grain bullet and style maybe a v-max style bullet though I have not shot any size bullet in that style but I here bullet goes in but not out fragments to peices. But like I said I personally dont know.


I have one in a Tikka I have used blister and 120 grain Remington. I have lost most of the deer I have shot behind the shoulder. Unless I find something that works or leaves a blood trail I’m trading it off


----------

